# Question about Hurthle Cell Adenoma



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

So I went for my follow-up with my surgeon today and he said that I did have a hurthle cell adenoma tumor that was benign. I didn't think to ask any questions at the time but now I am trying to read about it and I'm very confused. One website said it was a rare form of thyroid cancer. Mine thankfully was benign but does that mean it WAS cancer just benign. I'm so thankful it was taken out. If anyone can give me any help to understand what it is I would be so appreciative.

Stacie


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> So I went for my follow-up with my surgeon today and he said that I did have a hurthle cell adenoma tumor that was benign. I didn't think to ask any questions at the time but now I am trying to read about it and I'm very confused. One website said it was a rare form of thyroid cancer. Mine thankfully was benign but does that mean it WAS cancer just benign. I'm so thankful it was taken out. If anyone can give me any help to understand what it is I would be so appreciative.
> 
> Stacie


That is why a good pathologist is so important. There are Hurthle cells indigenous to Hashimoto's which you now know you have as this is pretty much definitive and there are Hurthle cells indigenous to cancer which thankfully, you don't have.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurthle_cell

I believe it does mean that it had the propensity towards cancer if I am reading correctly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi there! I understand your questioning! Just remember, the important thing is it is now gone and you don't have anything to worry about!! Yes, the Hurthle cells indicate a propensity towards cancer. If it was benign, then no, it was not cancer. That's the fine line difference. You had a "tumor" but it wasn't a "cancerous tumor". Make sense? I kinda had the same thing. Glad you got it out!!


----------

